# What is the best cordless drill?



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

mendelectric said:


> I had been a DeWalt customer since they came out with their cordless tool line and especially liked the 24V, 1/2" hammer drill. Recently all 3 of my drills and batteries started to puke out...4-5 yrs most of them. I went to get the replacement batteries and it was gonna cost me $300+ .I decided to look around a bit for a new setup.
> 
> I remembered a few months prior, on a trim-out, I saw a sleek little Makita snub-nose 12V that a cabinet installer left on the counter.......I had to check it out while noone was looking...man what a dream tool. Fast, agile, easy to see w/LED helper light, and too boot it had the new flashy Lith Ion batts in it.
> 
> ...


HD has the 4 piece Makita for 399.00 and tool-only circle saw for 99.00. Makes a nice arsenal!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

A year ago my DeWalt 12v drills started to need their second set of batteries. Not a happy camper about that. I was looking and I needed 3 of them. At $65 a pc I decided that $200 for a new Compact Makita with 2 batteries, charger and a case was a good trade up. After a week I went out and bought a second kit. Well worth it. Later on I got the 6 1/2" battery saw and 2 - 3AH batteries. Got more batteries than I will ever need for a single day. I figured the light on the drill would be more of a gimmick. But it is a real help inside cabinets.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.toolking.com/makita_lxt6...on_6_piece_cordless_tool_combination_kit.aspx


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

I bought the black and white 18 volt Makita two years ago with the intent of replacing my aging 14 volt Milwaukee set. However just after my purchase Milwaukee recalled and replaced all my batteries so I had a virtually new set of tools and so the Makita sat on the shelf only to be pulled out when everything else was busy.

Just last week I plunked down 500.00 for the four piece set plus the circle saw and couldn't be happier :notworthy. 

The smaller batteries from the black and white fit the drill and impact, but not the saws just a fyi.

And the lights at the end of the tools are a real Godsend for this aging carpenter's eyes.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

davitk said:


> *The smaller batteries from the black and white fit the drill and impact, but not the saws just a fyi.
> *
> And the lights at the end of the tools are a real Godsend for this aging carpenter's eyes.


That explains why I could not use my batteries on one! I just assumed Home Depot was selling defective saws after trying two of them.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Kgmz said:


> I am in the market for some new cordless tools since my trusty old Makita drill is dying, starting to make some bad noises.
> 
> Can't decide between the Makita 18 volt LXT's or the Milwaukee M18's. Figure I'll get a 4 piece kit since they both have some good promotions for a free tool with 4 piece kit.


I just purchased the Makita drill driver combo and I cannot figure how I've gone so long without these. I will tell you that the one reason I got the Makita was the light stays on after you release the trigger. I don't think the others do.

The guy I am working with, he got the Milwaukee and hates it. The battery gives no indication of losing power, just completely shuts off. Maybe it's a feature to save the batteries, but it sure is annoying.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

OK I'm in the market for replacing my old tired Dewalt's. You guys are selling me on the Makita's. I click on the link left by a poster, great.
Look at the three piece set and I see two useful got to have drills and a flippin' flashlight. Is it just me or am I the only guy that throws that flashlight in a deep drawer and never see it again. It's like buying a work truck with built in curb feelers as a standard option. :wallbash:

I have absolutely no use for that flippn' flashlight but why do all the tool company's add them to the set?

www.phbconstruction.com


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

i'm using hilti's and bosch.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

paulie said:


> OK I'm in the market for replacing my old tired Dewalt's. You guys are selling me on the Makita's. I click on the link left by a poster, great.
> Look at the three piece set and I see two useful got to have drills and a flippin' flashlight. *Is it just me or am I the only guy that throws that flashlight in a deep drawer and never see it again.* It's like buying a work truck with built in curb feelers as a standard option. :wallbash:
> 
> I have absolutely no use for that flippn' flashlight but why do all the tool company's add them to the set?


:laughing: I used to think that way but I use mine ALL the time; my favorite is hooking up a light fixture in a dark room: turn the flash light on, set it on the floor/countertop/washing machine/wherever, pivot the head so the beam shines on the box and work away.

We have a couple of Milwaukee 14 volt lights in the house, my wife uses them to let the dog out at night. :laughing:


----------



## quality1stconst (Aug 13, 2009)

I use only DeWalt cordless now. I have my Dad's (retired Contractor now) 18V Dewalt that he bought in 85 and it still works great and has been dropped MANY times. You get what you pay for and if I could afford it I would buy the Milwaukee Lithium Ion 18v's but wow the price is WAY up there. When I think Makita I still think of the old green screw guns from the 80's that had the Paslode looking batteries. (I still have 2 of em)


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Thats one area of products where im not impressed by Festool. their cordless range of drills are alwful.


 
Not enough ass or what?

All of the chucks are fantastic, drill is super light, runs all day on one battery, has no wearing parts, runs in 10" GRK's so hard the drill will twist right out of your hand.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

I have to give dewalt credit for making the lithium batts compatable with the older tools. Everyone else decided to make their batts incompatible with the old tools (Thanks Makita). Had alot of money invested in Makita cordless, and its pretty much down the drain.

I went Hitachi because I struck a fantastic deal on refurbs and got 5 tools, 4 Lith-ion batts and 2 chargers for under $500. Pretty happy with them so far, plenty of juice and battery life.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Kgmz said:


> I am in the market for some new cordless tools since my trusty old Makita drill is dying, starting to make some bad noises.
> 
> Can't decide between the Makita 18 volt LXT's or the Milwaukee M18's. Figure I'll get a 4 piece kit since they both have some good promotions for a free tool with 4 piece kit.


I bought the Milwaukee 18v lithium set. The motor burnt out on the sawzall, not worth fixing, and the blade started slipping on the saw, about $85 to get that fixed. Only thing that still works good is the drill and the flashlight. But the Milwaukee radios have the biggest, best speakers on them.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

lektech said:


> What are best drills?????


I have an old Makita's 9.6V-12V stick drill that still works to this day. I can't remember when I got it, but it must have been the late eighties. 

I have an old 18V DeWalt set that still is on it's first batteries. Probably bought that in 1998-1999. Replaced the brushes, though. The circ that came with it is junk, though. I have another smaller 12V DeWalt that can't hold a charge past lunch, whether I use it or not! It just sits in the shop taking up space. Been meaning to throw it away, but I'm a pack rat when it comes to tools. 

DeWalt has been getting a bad name lately, but I don't know if it is generally warranted. I have a buddy that services lifeboats offshore who swears by his DeWalt 14V that he has owned for 3-4 years. This thing sees some temperature extremes, as he works from Alaska and Canada in the north, to the Gulf of Mexico. And the salt environment doesn't help either. 

I have a V18 Milwaukee kit that is my current go-to for heavy stuff, and the M18 Compact drill/impact for lighter tasks. I have really enjoyed the Milwaukee tools, but the V18 stuff is a bit heavy. 

I like the Bosch equipment. I have several of their 10.8V/12V Max tools that are fantastic for assembly work. 

Overall, though, I think I would lean toward Makita or Bosch for heavy duty stuff. I wish I had bought the Makita LXT line. Or the Bosch. Can't decide. Makita has a bigger lineup. 

I really want a Festool with all the Centrotec system. I see you are a communications installer, and this might make a lot of sense for you. The Centrotec system allows you to get into tight spaces, and the drills are probably the best I have tried. Plus, it comes with a great case, and you can get other cases that clip to the bottom of it to hold your other gear. Depending on how you work, these can be great. Just spendy.


----------



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

paulie said:


> OK I'm in the market for replacing my old tired Dewalt's. You guys are selling me on the Makita's. I click on the link left by a poster, great.
> Look at the three piece set and I see two useful got to have drills and a flippin' flashlight. Is it just me or am I the only guy that throws that flashlight in a deep drawer and never see it again. It's like buying a work truck with built in curb feelers as a standard option. :wallbash:
> 
> I have absolutely no use for that flippn' flashlight but why do all the tool company's add them to the set?


The flashlight may puzzle you - but what gets me is when they try to sell you a *radio* as well.  This looks like the biggest waste of money I can imagine (when shopping for a cordless drill...)


----------



## famco (Aug 20, 2009)

Kgmz said:


> I am in the market for some new cordless tools since my trusty old Makita drill is dying, starting to make some bad noises.
> 
> Can't decide between the Makita 18 volt LXT's or the Milwaukee M18's. Figure I'll get a 4 piece kit since they both have some good promotions for a free tool with 4 piece kit.


before you buy the drill,check the torque rating because this is the power of the drill,i purchased two no name drills that is better than the makita,but it is your preferance,try shopping at harbour freight.com for your tools,


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

You might want to wait until makita bring out the full brushless range in the LXT's. You get a lot more TQ and increased runtime. All drills will be brushless sooner or later. Wont be to long away. I think i already seen the Impact driver in BL on a web site last week.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I chose dewalt 18v a long time ago and have added a grinder with about 7 other tools and a dual port charger-the convenience is great. no more pulling out a corded grinder for the occasional job and the sawzall has the 4-way chuck. Not the best tools, but they've been good to me. maybe your choice should be effected by whether or not you want additional cordless tools and if the brand chosen offers what you want 

I picked up a 10.6v makita impact-light weight, led, lots of power and speed (w/ fresh battery)-it's a great lightweight addition to the stable.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Thats another good thing about the LXT range is they have over 25 tools which use the same batterys.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Festool and pannasonic's are brushless. Festool ran over a million screws in testing and gave up.

A brushless 12v is better than an 18v with brushes.


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

What ever happened to the Rigid Max Select tools? All I can find are reconditioned now. Went to the store the other day and the only Rigid drill they are pushing now is the auto shift - which obviously is the same thing as the Ryobi auto shift. I just want a Rigid hammer drill and impact driver, 24v preferably. They were all over the place last summer and now no where to be found.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

I saw on the Makita website that they now have the first 18V brushless Impact driver. I haven't seen one in person yet but it looks nice. It says it also has 3 speed settings.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Kastoria said:


> What ever happened to the Rigid Max Select tools? All I can find are reconditioned now. Went to the store the other day and the only Rigid drill they are pushing now is the auto shift - which obviously is the same thing as the Ryobi auto shift. I just want a Rigid hammer drill and impact driver, 24v preferably. They were all over the place last summer and now no where to be found.



Rigid gets bad ratings on all their tools.


----------



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

jiffy said:


> I saw on the Makita website that they now have the first 18V brushless Impact driver. I haven't seen one in person yet but it looks nice. It says it also has 3 speed settings.


A speed setting is one feature I wish my Makita driver had... Just not going to rush out & buy another new tool for that feature alone, however.


----------



## FarView (Jul 22, 2009)

*Bosch 36V Litheon FTW*

I bought the Bosch 36 volt Lithium hammer drill; recip saw and circ saw last year, as well as 2 chargers and 4 batteries: (3) Slimpak and (1) Fatpak. Upgraded from 19.2cad Porter Cable tools that treated me fairly well for 4yrs or so...

The Bosch tools are *INCREDIBLE*- that's all I can say. :thumbup1:


----------



## DrillGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

We analyzed and rated 40 cordless drills in the 14.4V and 18V categories, and surprisingly, Hitachi came out on top both times. The DS14DL and the DS18DL had the best scores for power, weight, speed, battery, durability, and features. 


Bosch, DeWalt, Milwaukee, and Panasonic, were all in the top 5, but Hitachi was the one to beat.


cordless-drill-reviews.com

P.S. I'm not an Hitachi salesman : )


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

I know there are some Hitachi haters out there, but I have the DS18DL and DV18DL and after 8 months they are becomming my favorite tools.

Plenty of power, durable, light and good price.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Kastoria said:


> What ever happened to the Rigid Max Select tools? All I can find are reconditioned now. Went to the store the other day and the only Rigid drill they are pushing now is the auto shift - which obviously is the same thing as the Ryobi auto shift. I just want a Rigid hammer drill and impact driver, 24v preferably. They were all over the place last summer and now no where to be found.


24V were discontinued, not enough intrest - I was about to buy a set about a year & half ago, until I heard that

The new 18V ones are sweet though - I haven't run them threw the ringer yet, but so far so good

Now to get rid of all the Dewalts I have... :clap:


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

DrillGuy said:


> We analyzed and rated 40 cordless drills in the 14.4V and 18V categories, and surprisingly, Hitachi came out on top both times. The DS14DL and the DS18DL had the best scores for power, weight, speed, battery, durability, and features.
> 
> 
> Bosch, DeWalt, Milwaukee, and Panasonic, were all in the top 5, but Hitachi was the one to beat.
> ...



I have seen similar tests by other magazines and websites and Hitachi never comes close. They are penalized by size, weight, odd shape, and battery life. I find the Hitachi's heavy and oddly shaped.


----------



## works4me (Sep 1, 2007)

Bought the Rigid 18V Li 4 tool set about 15 months ago, I used it alot and like the tools but the batteries went bad about 3 months ago. By 3 months ago, I mean I took it (my batteries) to my local authorized repair agent, and they said the batteries are on back order. I'm still waiting for that great warranty to "kick" in. I'll need to buy a new set *OF A DIFFERENT BRAND* if it takes them much longer...........


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

works4me said:


> Bought the Rigid 18V Li 4 tool set about 15 months ago, I used it alot and like the tools but the batteries went bad about 3 months ago. By 3 months ago, I mean I took it (my batteries) to my local authorized repair agent, and they said the batteries are on back order. I'm still waiting for that great warranty to "kick" in. I'll need to buy a new set *OF A DIFFERENT BRAND* if it takes them much longer...........


 
My Makita dealer changes bad batts out there and then. As long as they dont look like they have been abused. These warrenty sound great until you try and use it.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

I've had the DeWalt 18v drill for years and it wont die, the 14V I have also and dont care for, wimpy. I like having one drill for everything and I dont like suprises. I looked at everything else and am getting ready to buy a new D. You cannot kill them.


----------



## XcIsKing (Sep 24, 2009)

I have bought Hitachi 18V Cordless Drill and Impact driver. I LOVE MY IMPACT DRIVER! I was always using drills but once I got my hands on one of these I will never go back. The Hitachi has a weired shaped handle, it gets wider at the bottom. I love impact drivers but not the Hitachi that I own. I am thinking of moving to Dewalt, not sure though. I have run into situations where my Hitachi won't drive in a screw any more. But then I will pick up my helpers Dewalt and finish the screw off. Also head to head the Dewalt is soo much faster. The batteries are pretty much on par so well see.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Festool and pannasonic's are brushless. Festool ran over a million screws in testing and gave up.
> 
> A brushless 12v is better than an 18v with brushes.


Is this true, Why?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I doubt a 12 is > than an 18....but brushless is better.

http://www.dynetic.com/brushless vs brushed.htm


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

XcIsKing said:


> I have bought Hitachi 18V Cordless Drill and Impact driver. I LOVE MY IMPACT DRIVER! I was always using drills but once I got my hands on one of these I will never go back. The Hitachi has a weired shaped handle, it gets wider at the bottom. I love impact drivers but not the Hitachi that I own. I am thinking of moving to Dewalt, not sure though. I have run into situations where my Hitachi won't drive in a screw any more. But then I will pick up my helpers Dewalt and finish the screw off. Also head to head the Dewalt is soo much faster. The batteries are pretty much on par so well see.


 
I looked at a DeWalt 18v impact driver today at HD, Frickin like $270 for it. The new 18v Makita with drill two batteries and impact driver is only $289. WTF


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

csv said:


> I looked at a DeWalt 18v impact driver today at HD, Frickin like $270 for it. The new 18v Makita with drill two batteries and impact driver is only $289. WTF


 
I would go with the Makita for the small extra cost. More powerful, Better batterys, Higher MAH rateing and tuff as nails. i have abused my impact driver and it still runs strong after more than 2 years abuse.


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

willworkforbeer said:


> I've had the DeWalt 18v drill for years and it wont die, the 14V I have also and dont care for, wimpy. I like having one drill for everything and I dont like suprises. I looked at everything else and am getting ready to buy a new D. You cannot kill them.


 That's odd as I have killed many and the chuck stopped releasing on two of them plus the batteries only last about nine months for me. The Milwaukees have lasted the longest so far and will turn a 5 gallon bucket of mud and all of them I have are also hammer drills. Plus the radio sounds great and the triple charger helps to keep them charged. The radios were free with the kits too when I bought them over 6 years ago. I also like the flexibility of being able to install the batteries in two directions and the sawzall with the moveable handle.


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I would go with the Makita for the small extra cost. More powerful, Better batterys, Higher MAH rateing and tuff as nails. i have abused my impact driver and it still runs strong after more than 2 years abuse.


 
I think thats the route I will be going. Even though all my cordless tools are DeWalt 18ers. I havent ever had an issue with any of my DeWalt tools. I do however think they are overpriced for what you get. Makitas have always been good to me also, but they all grew legs and walked away.


----------



## NNY (Aug 29, 2009)

I like the Makitas , don't think you can go wrong with them , but Panasonic does interest me . I am getting away from some cordless Milwaukee tools I have , but the 18 volt drills have held up very well for me but the batteries always crapped out or needed repairing . I went through a few Dewalts , I like the tool but they didn't hold up for me as well as some others on here . I think the good safe bet is Makita .


----------



## cueball707 (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't know who's the best. I have an 18 v Lithium Milwaukee Hammer Drill that is great. It very durable and has plenty of torque. I also have the small 10.8 volt makita drill/driver which is lightweight, compact, and perfect for small jobs that don't require alot of power.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

The new Festool T15+3 drills are pretty awesome. Not a huge fan of the centrotec chuck but other than that, it's the nicest cordless drill I've ever used.


----------



## Phillip Marsh (Oct 4, 2009)

The drill reviews I have read are virtually worthless as they do not really demonstrate the strengths and weaknesses of the different cordless drills. Most involve repeated drilling small diameter holes into soft wood with a spade bit. I can take a cordless and using a single 2" bi-metal hole saw cutting through 1" OSB suck half the charge out of the battery pack with a single hole. So using the best cordless drill is relative to the task and material and is easily negated by a bad choice of hole cutter. 

We have been conducting our own tests both to determine the best drills for our crews and to get holes made at the lowest cost in time and tools. We quickly discovered we could cut holes in 1/10 the time and 3 times as large using modern TCT tungsten carbide hole cutters like the Blue Boar ones, instead of old fashioned hole saws with our drills. We also found that the Hitachi had the worst performance and the worst chucks of any of the drills we tested. 

For light duty work the white Makita's with lithium-ion batteries are hard to beat with their relatively good power to weight and their fast 15 minute recharge time. For medium heavy duty we have gotten the best results and the most holes per charge using the new Milwaukee M18 lithium-ion drills but their recharge time is the longest of any lithium-ion powered drill we have tested. The Milwaukee M18 also like Ridgid has a side handle that has to be used at a 90 degree angle to the main handle of the drill. Sometimes this is not the best position and this is where I prefer the DeWalts which still use a side handle that wraps around the drill and can be tightened at any position. The M18 is the most refined design with good balance and smoothest clutch adjustments for driving screws. 

The new DeWalt lithium-ion powered cordless drill that we have most recently been testing is the DCD970 which is the most powerful overall. It is the only one we have found with a 3-speed all metal gear box and the 3 speed ranges makes a very big difference in performance. We were cutting 6-1/4" holes in stucco and oriented strand board and the Makita and Hitachi drills would frequently overheat and stop. With the Milwaukee the performance was much better but with the DeWalt we could put it in the lowest gear setting and the Blue Boar TCT Stucco bit would chew through the masonry without hesitation. The DeWalts also recharge in under 15 minutes like the Makita's which is very handy and minimizes the number of spare battery packs that are needed. 

The only concern we have had with the DeWalt we have been testing is that the chuck will sometimes require the use of pliers to loosen it. This may fix itself as we use it more but it is not as smooth as the Milwaukee chuck which is the best one we have used - great for both large arbor shanks and small twist bits as well. But having the 3-speeds is too good to pass up as it allows the drill to put the most torque to the drill or hole cutter and adjust it for the type of material that is being cut. 

Our current preference for a drill that will do it all is the DeWalt DCD970, for a drill that works great for light duty applications where a lighter weight is appreciated (as when cutting hundreds of recessed can light holes with a Hole Pro hole cutter) we like the Makita. The Milwaukee M18 falls somewhere in the middle as a great design that has an overly touchy power limiter to keep the lithium-ion batteries from overheating and prevents the use of the full power potential of the drill. 

Only the Makita blue hammer drills have a depth control rod which is handy, but for regular use as a hammer drill the Bosch and Hilti corded models are better choice. But in considering new cordless drills we found we needed to start with new hole cutters and then determine which drill would get the most out of the new designs and this is where the DeWalt DCD970 is presently the top dog.


----------



## tin man (Mar 13, 2008)

I like the De Walt 18 volt


Replacement Windows Ma


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

About a year ago when I had all my tools ripped off I bought a Rigid - actually bought a couple of along with a cordless sawsall, skill saw, etc.

I had been using Dewalt for years but got tired of the batteries wearing out. My electrician has gone through about 3-4 dewalt drills in the last few years (not sure how he does it!)

I liked the lifetime warranty and the free batteries, however, I have burned out one drill and the quick release on the sawsall snapped off. I also find the Rigid overheat pretty quick. 

No more Rigid for me!!

Thanks Philip for your input - I am going to buy some new tools at the end of the year and will keep your tests in mind.

I was surprised to hear the Hitachi was crap as I own a few other Hitachi tools and have been really happy with them.

Has anyone used the Panasonic or Bocshe??


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

What now?


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Frolound said:


> *but I prefer light weighed* along with reasonable drill machine


What does that mean?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Walraven said:


> What does that mean?


It means he works for Hitachi and he's self-promoting..


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

Frolound said:


> I want Hitachi DS18DSAL 18-Votsl cordless drill which has flashlight and atleast two batteries.I am so much interested in buying one but I prefer light weighed along with reasonable drill machine


Buy a combo so you can get the impact machine to .


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

m1911 said:


> It means he works for Hitachi and he's self-promoting..


Have not heard back from the poster .Either really missing on deep thought process or as you said he is Self-Promoting .


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Frolound said:


> Panasonic EY6432NQKW 15.6-Volt NiMH 1/2-Inch Cordless Drill is the best panasonic cordless drill known to me so far.. The drill is also very well balanced and not overly heavy. I think 15.6v is a nice compromise between battery power and weight.This is the best cordless drill you can buy. This my second one in eleven years.
> My old one is still going, but the batteries are almost gone. that's eleven years of almost daily use.


Its not even li ion dude...old technology with all the brushless/ lithium blah,blah and that's your best pick?


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

http://www.panasonic.com/nz/consume...power-tools/power-tool-kits/eyc200ls2f57.html :thumbsup:


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

CTVVTC said:


> Drills are designed with specific purposes in mind. You can't go for a light power drill like Dewalt DCD771C2 when you know you would be running tough tasks with the drill.
> 
> For tough tasks, you would be needing a drill like BOSCH CLPK232A-181L or DEWALT DCD980M2. These are drills designed with the toughest tasks in mind.
> 
> ...


And almost all of the cons say is "quite" expensive. 

It is gonna be when you step out of the homeowner grade and into the commercial/industrial grade of tool.


----------

